# Our Favorite Fighter's Video



## savior (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob Sapp 
- Hate his style, very street-like and dangerous, but I love his character.




 
Baukaw
SO FAST! Why would anyone NOT like this guy?!




 
Cro Cop
- He is one of the smartest fighters I've seen compete




 
** post some more videos of your favorite fighters and why you like them **


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 22, 2007)

I just watched the Baukaw fight in the KOMA Grand Prix 2003 today.  That dude rocks.  I really like his style.  Yes, he won the fight by KO.


----------



## savior (Jan 22, 2007)

he is soooooo fast!!


----------



## savior (Jan 24, 2007)

c'mon, people must have some good videos!

the point of this thread was to create a minor MT archive


----------



## Slihn (Jan 27, 2007)

Check out these vids.Even though they are not Muay Thai,they are still pretty cool.

Bonjasky vs Hoost





Wanderlei vs Crocop





Cro Cop vs Bob Sapp





Bonjasky vs. Bob Sapp




 
Bonjasky vs. Akebono




 
Bonjasky vs. Peter Graham





Bruce Irvin vs. Brain Fury(Bonkasy vs. Cro Cop)




 
Wanderlei Silva vs Mark Hunt





HL of "The Black Sniper"




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeHJkpTP55o

HL of "The Flying Gentleman"





HL of "The Diamond"





HL of "The Assasin from Lumpini"





Ryu vs. Scropin


----------



## Alex (Jan 27, 2007)

The first time I saw a video of a Ramon Dekkers fight I knew I had to train in Muay Thai.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 27, 2007)

..yeah, he is a real eye opener how how aggressive Muay Thai really is!


----------



## savior (Jan 28, 2007)

dekkers is ugly, thats probably why i dont like him so much


----------



## Slihn (Jan 28, 2007)

lol..yeah dekkers has a  distinctive appearance but he sure can fight!


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2007)

savior said:


> dekkers is ugly



rephrase that : dekkers hair is ugly!


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2007)

savior said:


> dekkers is ugly, thats probably why i dont like him so much


 

Hey looks is something you put on the line when enter the ring....lol i think Rich Franklins modelling deal is out the window now!


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2007)

HEY RESPECT YOUR ELDERS!!

You cant forget Rob Kaman!!!!!!


----------



## sstevens805 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to say my favorite fighter for some reason and the guy that's partially the reason for getting me into mt is Michael McDonald.  Something about that dudes style just makes me have to watch in awe.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 31, 2007)

Sakmongkol vs Perry Ubeda





 
....good fight with a painful ending


----------



## Slihn (Jan 31, 2007)

I have noticed that the most exciting fights seem to be between Thai's and Western fighters with good boxing techniques,have you guys noticed that as well?I guess it because of the difference the way Westerns practice Muay Thai compared to the Thais.It seems like we focus more on boxing and footwork as oppose to the Thai focusing on kicks and clinching.I have noticed this as well in my training.I currently study Diamond/Dutchman Muay Thai,they have some AWESOME boxing combinations!! Footwork,attacking and retreating in angles  and combinations are HIGHLY emphasized!!!When I was taking traditional Muay Thai kicks and knees where the main course of the day!We did hundreds of kicks and knees per session.(dont get me wrong we worked on other attacks but kicks where highly emphasized).Traditional Muay Thai also put far more emphazies on elbow attacks(both in attack and defense)

Maybe thats way its so entertaining to watch,the clash of "styles" makes it that much more intresting!


----------



## Slihn (Feb 3, 2007)

Rofus vs Akebono
(Classic David and Goliath bout)


----------



## savior (Feb 3, 2007)

cro cop and bob sapp was another david and goliath match


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 6, 2007)

I hear you Slihn. Those fights are really great! I'm more a fan of the Lumpinee bouts though, hehe. I personally believe that the reason the West focuses so much on boxing however, is because elbows aren't widely allowed in the States. There are a few who allow them with restrictions, but once they become FULLY available, I believe more people will follow the tradition the Thai's have laid out. Just my personal opinion tho. :asian:


----------



## Slihn (Feb 17, 2007)

Another good one Samkor vs Riceol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3LVhv1hzb8&mode=related&search=


----------



## savior (Feb 17, 2007)

Mirko Cro Cop vs Eddie Sanchez
(UFC 67 - MIRKO'S UFC DEBUT!)


----------



## oddball (Feb 17, 2007)

Since he hasn't been mentioned yet (and if he has, sorry for missing it) - Kaoklai! The first time I watched him in a match vs. Kang, he looked sloppy/taunting while Kang was just hitting him... so, I thought the match was going to be a win for Kang, when just out of nowhere I see Kaoklai fly forward and then Kang is against the ropes then falling. Kaoklai had gotten in a right right onto the chin and won. Only match that made me yell and curse in ANYTHING while watching.


----------

